
Facebook 'scam' posing as Trump campaign ran political ads, sought donations - rbanffy
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/30/tech/facebook-fake-trump-page/index.html
======
mcv
Facebook wanted to allow deceptive political ads, didn't they? Or is it only
acceptable if you know who's lying to you?

------
RileyJames
Linked article isn’t all that interesting, but the related article is:
[https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/29/tech/facebook-california-
cand...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/29/tech/facebook-california-candidate-
false-ads/index.html)

------
mido22
Alternative title: Scammers scammed pretending to be a famous person on social
media

Shorter title: Sky is blue

